# First KCBS event



## bame (May 30, 2009)

I am thinking of entering my first contest in July. I don't have much in way of hauling (just a old Tahoe). What are the bare bones needs for a contest? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## smokebuzz (May 30, 2009)

Have you been to a comp to watch?
alot of what you need is specific to you, but

Coolers
tables
cleaning totes
dish soap
knives
paper towels
spray cleaner,
cutting board
The list goes on, try doing in the back yard, no going to the house.

I  would say hang out at a couple comps first, see what everyone else brings vs. what you need. I could tell you everything i take but it may not suit what YOU do. There used to be a check list here some where that would be a good start for you.


----------



## tn_bbq (May 31, 2009)

Lock yourself out of the house and do a test run (bring clipboard).


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe this will help.
http://www.pnwba.com/ContestApps/200...tChecklist.pdf


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 2, 2009)

Best advice is to visit  a few comps or even try to cook with a team a couple of times.  For someone just starting out you need alot of stuff.  I teamed up with a guy who had done a number of contests and he had all the stuff we needed.  I brought the cooker.  Please go talk to the cookers at a comp and ask them....they will be helpful I know.


----------

